
Show HN: Spinub CMS - pixsil
https://www.spinub.com
======
pixsil
Hey guys,

Last year I launched Spinub CMS. Initially I developed this CMS to use for my
own customers. But because of the easy way of working, I converted this to a
SaaS solution.

The handy thing about Spinub CMS is that it makes a connection with the
database of the external application. This means that Spinub CMS does not have
to store sensitive data. You can apply Spinub for any kind of MySql
application. With the development I focus mainly on Laravel applications. This
results in that there are some additional tools available in Spinub in
combination with Laravel (see below).

Features: \- Manage multiple CMS instances from one account \- Automatically
configure database fields and tables \- Automatically recognise database
relations (Laravel database structure) \- Connect a FTP or SFTP account where
Spinub CMS can store the files you upload inside the CMS \- Use your custom
domain name \- Work in teams \- Create sub CMS accounts (could be used for
your clients)

You can check Spinub CMS here:
[https://www.spinub.com/](https://www.spinub.com/). You get a personal demo
database to play around with. If you have any tips, feedback or questions.
Please let me know!

Many thanks,

Luke

